# FS 17X9 TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

UP FOR GRABS ARE MY NICE SET OF 17X9 AUTHENTIC STAMPED DAYTONS W/FALKEN TIRES. NO CURB RASH, BENT OR PEALING. DRIVIN ON FOR 6MOS SO TREAD IS ABOUT 98% LEFT. WILL COME WITH DAYTON EMBEDDED HEX KO'S I'AM ASKIN $1800 OR BEST OFFER!! I'AM LOCATED IN OKLAHOMA. EASIEST WAY OF CONTACTING ME IS 405-200-6206


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Dec 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15990211
> *UP FOR GRABS ARE MY NICE SET OF 17X9 AUTHENTIC STAMPED DAYTONS W/FALKEN TIRES. NO CURB RASH, BENT OR PEALING. DRIVIN ON FOR 6MOS SO TREAD IS ABOUT 95% LEFT. WILL COME WITH DAYTON EMBEDDED HEX KO'S I'AM ASKIN $1800  I'AM LOCATED IN OKLAHOMA. I'AM INTERESTED IN TRADE. I HAVE A 2000 HONDA SI AND I'AM LOOKIN FOR SOME 18'S RACING HARTS, VOLKS OR RAYS. SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT. EASIEST WAY OF CONTACTING ME IS 405-200-6206
> 
> 
> ...



those are nice homie whats the tire size????


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Them tires are 205/40 17s he got me the same ones


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 16 2009, 11:09 PM~16005703
> *Them tires are 205/40 17s he got me the same ones
> *


Gotta love the stretch look :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Trade you my 22's for them :0


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

werent those on clearance a while back from dayton


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hell nah bro


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

YOU MUST BE DREAMING BC TIL THIS DAY DAYTON HAS THEM FOR 2,400 W/OUT THE EMBEDDED HEX. 




> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Dec 18 2009, 12:17 AM~16016821
> *werent those on clearance a while back from dayton
> *


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Dec 19 2009, 08:39 AM~16028046
> *YOU MUST BE DREAMING BC TIL THIS DAY DAYTON HAS THEM FOR 2,400 W/OUT THE EMBEDDED HEX.
> *


no i know what they cost but they did have a few sets like a year ago i think of 17x9 on clearance your rims are clean and thats a good price


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 17 2009, 11:23 AM~16009438
> *Trade you my 22's for them  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn those would look good on my truck


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

wasn't those on a nissan hard body? at least i've seen some like them on a white nissan truck over at the homies pawn shop on 25 & kentucky.
either way g/l with the sale.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN I GOT SOME OF THE SAME RIMS ON VOUGES AND WAS GONNA LET THEM FOR FOR $800. THANKS FOR THE LOOK, SHIT I AM GLAD I KEPT THEM


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:41 PM~16037687
> *DAMN I GOT SOME OF THE SAME RIMS ON VOUGES AND WAS GONNA LET THEM FOR FOR $800.  THANKS FOR THE LOOK, SHIT I AM GLAD I KEPT THEM
> *


 I miss those rims lol


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Dec 20 2009, 12:12 PM~16037074
> *wasn't those on a nissan hard body? at least i've seen some like them on a white nissan truck over at the homies pawn shop on 25 & kentucky.
> either way g/l with the sale.
> *


sure where buddy


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT $$$$$$$


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT SALE SALE SALE


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

dam it man, wish i had the cash to get those, g/l with sale, nice and clean as f**k. :thumbsup:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *elmorro1974 Posted Dec 20 2009, 11:46 AM
> QUOTE(incman78 @ Dec 20 2009, 12:12 PM)
> wasn't those on a nissan hard body? at least i've seen some like them on a white nissan truck over at the homies pawn shop on 25 & kentucky.
> either way g/l with the sale.
> ...


so what he's finally gonna juice that nissan. i tried to find him a setup but never did. he gonna go all out like he did on the purple one?


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nah its for sale


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$ ttt $$$$$$$$$


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

STILL FOR GRABS!!!! READY TO SHIP OFF TO A NEW HOMIE RIDE!!! MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS NO TRADES NO TRADES NO TRADES NO TRADES


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

any luck foo?
:biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

ill make u a offer u cant let go by how about a brand new plazma cutter yes u herd me i dont use it and its still new in the box never opened it homie im in memphis tn ill meet u half way what up u down snoop


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

what do u say


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

I THINK I DIDN'T MAKE MYSELF CLEAR......$$$ CASH ONLY $$$ NO TRADES, NO TRADES, NO TRADES, NO TRADES, NO TRADES, NO TRADES!!!!!!


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Jan 13 2010, 12:50 AM~16274685
> *I THINK I DIDN'T MAKE MYSELF  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

FOR SALE SALE SALE SALE!!!


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale sale


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

◄◄◄◄ PRICE BUSTER FOR TAX MONTH!!! $$1300 PLUS SHIPPING ►►►►


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

Those would look good on my caprice with some vogues


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@Jan 27 2010, 03:47 PM~16430547
> *Those would look good on my caprice with some vogues
> *


WILL SELL W/OUT TIRES FOR YOU!


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

SOLD!


----------



## crowthejuggalo (Feb 9, 2009)

you woulnt happen to have pics of those wheels on a car do you


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nah we had them on a lil nissan pick up I have mine on a s-10 no cars


----------



## crowthejuggalo (Feb 9, 2009)

o shit well would u happen to have pics of the rims on a truck then or no pics at all?


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I do I will try to post them up


----------

